# Dandelion questions



## sjo (May 8, 2010)

I have been collecting dandelions for Luc's dandelion strawberry wine.(read the blog also) I currently have about 1 gallon of petals. Jack Keller has a dandelion recipe that has won medals in competition that uses the dandelion head. He says drinkable in 6 month but better to age a year. That recipe uses the dandelion head, not just the petals. I am planing on trying both recipes but am curious what method everyone has done and some and the results. Just petals or entire head. 
I have seen the other dandelion posts and know what some of you think. Has anyone done it both ways? Is the bitterness the only difference? 
SJO


----------



## Wade E (May 8, 2010)

I have only done it once and just used the petals as I was afrid of the heads making it too bitter.


----------



## Leanne (May 9, 2010)

I have tried both methods and the petal only method does seem the way to go. There are parts of the head that break down far too quickly and give off a nasty odour and a very strange flavour. The bitterness does mellow with aging but never quite goes away. The colour of the wine is also compromised.
I now stick to petals.


----------

